
Logistic Regression – ML from the Fundamentals (Part 2) - rickdeveloper
https://rickwierenga.com/blog/ml-fundamentals/logistic-regression.html
======
rickdeveloper
A couple of weeks ago I wrote a blog post on polynomial regression [1] which
was on the front page of hacker news for 18+ hours [2] so I decided to turn it
into a series which I ended up calling "ML from the Fundamentals." The second
post which I posted yesterday is on classification problems and logistic
regression [3]. I'm planning on writing a lot more posts in the series,
suggestions are welcome!

The notebooks are hosted in a GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/rickwierenga/MLFundamentals](https://github.com/rickwierenga/MLFundamentals).
You'll also find Colabs there.

Let me know if you have questions/comments!

[1] [https://rickwierenga.com/blog/ml-fundamentals/polynomial-
reg...](https://rickwierenga.com/blog/ml-fundamentals/polynomial-
regression.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21879374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21879374)

[3] [https://rickwierenga.com/blog/ml-fundamentals/logistic-
regre...](https://rickwierenga.com/blog/ml-fundamentals/logistic-
regression.html)

